# Old Allen compound question.



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Ted,
I can send you pic but need e-mail address so PM me it. To answer your question Yes there is a set screw in the wheel that held the cable end in place
so that what we called the tune end would be the same. Can PM if have more questions. Thanks


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a 1970 and it has the rod limb yet.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

The axle was threaded on one end for a nut. The axle was not a bolt, though.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

7 months passed & no PM so I guess he really doesn't care about it.


----------

